# Windscreen Covers



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

When I get my new Chieftain, I know I'll be getting internal blinds for the windscreen and side windows but I was thinking of getting an external cover for those cold winter nights. Can anyone suggest a good make for a Fiat Ducato?


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I got mine from "Taylor Made". http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/
good quality and easy to fit.Also had some in the past from Silverscreens 
http://www.silverscreens.co.uk/ no problem with them.Don't think there's much to choose quality wise but the Tayolr Made were a bit cheaper....

_(Mod Note. Fixed your URL - it needed a space at each end.)_


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got a Hindermann that covers the windscreen and door windows plus the engine - keeps the front end and engine completely dry. It doesn't have a drop-down flap like the others but it's a breeze to fit and remove:
http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/701454.html


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

There was mention of this firm in another thread or two:

http://www.silverproducts.co.uk/

order through the website or eBay where there are occasional offers on the product.
(the guy who runs the company is the son of the original 'Silver Screen' maker...)


----------

